# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  فرق مهندسی برق و کسی که رشته ی دبیرستانیش برق بوده چیه ؟

## -Reza-

سلام
یکی سال اول دبیرستان رشته تحصیلیشو برق انتخاب میکنه و میره دبیرستان های فنی و کنکور برق میده
یکی دیگه هم رشتشو ریاضی انتخاب میکنه بعد تو کنکور مهندسی برق قبول میشه

این دو تا تفاوتشون چیه ؟ یا یکسان هستند ؟

----------


## 7p7

> سلام
> یکی سال اول دبیرستان رشته تحصیلیشو برق انتخاب میکنه و میره دبیرستان های فنی و کنکور برق میده
> یکی دیگه هم رشتشو ریاضی انتخاب میکنه بعد تو کنکور مهندسی برق قبول میشه
> 
> این دو تا تفاوتشون چیه ؟ یا یکسان هستند ؟


كسي كه فني برق ميخونه خب اولا ديپلمش رياضي  نيست و ثانيا دو باره براي فوق ديپلم بايد كنكور بده

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

اون میشه سیمکش ولی اون یکی مهندس!

----------


## -Reza-

> اون میشه سیمکش ولی اون یکی مهندس!


خخخخخخخخخ

یعنی رشته برق دبیرستانی، مهندسی نداره ؟؟

----------


## newpath

> خخخخخخخخخ
> 
> یعنی رشته برق دبیرستانی، مهندسی نداره ؟؟


چرا داره .. ولی کسی که فنی حرفه ای خونده اول باید کاردانی بگیره و تا اونجایی که میدونم دانشگاهاشون با رشته ریاضی جداست( درساشونم همینطور ..مطالبو سطحی تر میخونن ) .. مثه شریفو امیرکبیرو صنعتی اصفهانو ... این دانشگاها نمیتونه بخونه واسه کاردانی و کاردانی به کارشناسی .. و یکم معمولا دورش بیشتر طول میکشه .. چون بچه های فنی تو دوره کاردانی ریاضی پیش نیارو و چند تا درس دیگه میگذرونن تقریبا 5 ترمه کاردانیشون تموم میشه از اون ورم بخوان مستقیم کاردانی به کارشناسی برن یه ترم دیگم الاف میشن .. یعنی 3 سال کاردانی و حدودا 2.5 کاردانی به کارشناسی .. البته 2 ساله هم تمومش میشه کرد ... 5 سالی زمان میبره حدودا .. از رشته ریاضی بری نرمال کارشناسی 4 سالس ولی خیلیا هم هستن 9 ترمه 10 ترمه میشن

----------


## ehsan7777777

ببین فرض می کنیم دونفر با سطح عملی خوب ، یکی میره از طریق رشته ریاضی و گرفتن دیپ ریاضی و بعد اون پیش ریاضی ونهایتا کنکور سراسری ریاضی مثلارشته برق یه دانشگاه دولتی مثل امیر کبیر رو قبول میشه....

اون یکی در دوره دبیرستان وارد آموزشگاه فنی و حرفه ای میشه و دیپلم برق رو می گیره.....بعد اون امتحان کاردانی می ده و مثلا دانشگاه دولتی تهران رو قبول می شه .... بعد کاردانی میاد وامتحان کارشناسی رو میده و همونجا یعنی داخل دانشکده فنی ، کارشناسی برق رو می گیره....

عمده تفاوت هایی که بین این دو نفر وجود داره:

1-نفر دوم که دیپ برق داره خیلی از لحاظ عملی بالاتره و موقع انتخاب شغل خودش رو محدود به شغلای دولتی و استخدامی نمی کنه و حتی در صورت نبود کار دولتی به راحتی وارد بازار کار آزاد میشه چون عملی رشته خودش رو فوت آبه یا حتی می تونه خودش کارگاهی چیزی بزنه(اینو به عینه دیدم....)

2-نفر اول که دیپ ریاضی داره از لحاظ تئوری و محاسبات مثل درس ریاضی قوی تر ازنفر شماره دو هست ، و در صورت رقابت این دونفر برسر امتحان کارشناسی ارشد بی شک نفر اول که امیر کبیر خونده احتمال وشانس بیشتری رو واسه قبولی توی ارشد دولتی داره......(همچنین این داوطلب موقع امتحان استخدامی نیز ، قاعدتا در آزمون کتبی شاید بتواند نمره بهتری را کسب کند)

در کل اگر هر دو نفر از سطح هوشی یکسانی برخوردار باشند و هر دو بتوانند برای ادامه تحصیل، دانشگاه های دولتی تراز اول رو توی حوزه ی خودشون انتخاب کنن،عمده تفاوت اصلی آنها در توانایی در دروس تئوریک و عملی شان می باشد........

----------

